# checking reservation details with confirmation number?



## m61376 (Jan 22, 2010)

I just nabbed a Flexchange unit and I found the Marriott confirmation number in the II confirmation. When I enter it into the "find a reservation" on the Marriott account site it doesn't find the reservation. Does it just take time to update or am I looking in the wrong spot?

How do I add this reservation to my account?

Thanks!

Interestingly, it wasn't finding it under find a reservation, but they were able to add it to my account with a phone call. Garden view- but I am happy I grabbed this last minute exchange- beats having to pay $$$ for a hotel room for an extra guest.

Funny though- I would have been happy with a studio and now have a second 2BR. Now what to do with the extra unit?


----------



## Stefa (Jan 22, 2010)

My most recent exchange took about 24 hours to show up in Marriott's system.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 22, 2010)

It usually takes 24 hours for the name on the reservation to be changed to your name. Once that change has been made I can usually pull up the reservation with my last name and confirmation number. 

Often I've been able to find it prior to that by putting in a last name of "Bank", as in Bulk Bank. If the unit has been deposited by Marriott in a bulk bank it will show up under the name of "Bulk Bank" until it is changed to your name.

Congrats on the Flexchange unit! If it's a "garden view" it must be a beach location. Score!


----------



## Latravel (Jan 22, 2010)

It's always a good idea to check last minute flexchange reservations on the Marriott.com website before you arrive.  There have been times where they haven't changed the name on the reservation to my name because it's so last minute.  It takes a few calls to II and Marriott to fix the problem.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 22, 2010)

I did a flexchange to a Marriott resort once a couple years ago with check in that very day.  ( we came the next day) BUT everything was great when we got there.  Never did check to see if marriott.com had the reservation in my name.


----------



## bobbornstein (Jan 22, 2010)

Stefa said:


> My most recent exchange took about 24 hours to show up in Marriott's system.



Of if you call Marriott via their 800 number, give them your Marriott Reservation number (from the II certificate) and your Marriott rewards number they will put the reservation in your name and it will them show up in your account right away. Worked for me a few times.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 22, 2010)

bobbornstein said:


> Of if you call Marriott via their 800 number, give them your Marriott Reservation number (from the II certificate) and your Marriott rewards number they will put the reservation in your name and it will them show up in your account right away. Worked for me a few times.



Folks have been reporting here for quite a while that MR numbers can't be added through the website to II exchanges into MVCI properties, and Marriott hasn't been able to fix this glitch in their system for whatever reason.  You do have to call in to do it, although sometimes there are problems still if the number you call is not the MR number.  The calls to that number seem to always be successful.

Just in case nothing works the way it should, we always make sure at check-in that they have the MR number on file.  That way you can confirm you'll get credit before you find out from your check-out notice that you might have to deal with the mess when you get home.

m, nice grab!  We've done that, too, added a flexchange unit to an existing res so that our guests can be more comfortable.  It's a very nice thing to do.  And don't worry about "wasting" space - somebody wrote on TUG once that their suitcases always enjoy their stays in the second bedroom.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobbornstein- that's what I did and they entered it and it immediately showed up in my account.

Sue- I know. It was actually for only one guest, so the 2BR is kinda funny, and only for 4 days use at that. But with the $$ at the hotel it was a much better deal than paying ~$1600, even using the MOD discount rate. I almost felt guilty taking a 2BR, but of course since that was the only unit that fit the date, I wasn't so magnanimous to let it go.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 22, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> Often I've been able to find it prior to that by putting in a last name of "Bank", as in Bulk Bank. If the unit has been deposited by Marriott in a bulk bank it will show up under the name of "Bulk Bank" until it is changed to your name.



If it isn't bulk bank you could also enter the last name of the person who deposited. I don't have one of the e-mails any longer, but I believe the II exchange confirmation (not the PDF Confirmation Certificate) has the name of the person who deposited the week. In the case of bulk bank it indicates such, in the case of a person depositing it, it shows their name. This is the e-mail receipt mostly in all text format.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 22, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Folks have been reporting here for quite a while that MR numbers can't be added through the website to II exchanges into MVCI properties, and Marriott hasn't been able to fix this glitch in their system for whatever reason.  You do have to call in to do it, although sometimes there are problems still if the number you call is not the MR number.  The calls to that number seem to always be successful.



It can't be added on-line, and it stinks. It is getting to even be a battle getting it added over the phone, even by calling Marriott Rewards. Phone reps at Marriott Rewards are indicating that they can't add it and want to transfer you to owner services. Of course Owner Services can't add it and refer you back to Marriott Rewards.


----------



## gomike (Jan 22, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> If it isn't bulk bank you could also enter the last name of the person who deposited. I don't have one of the e-mails any longer, but I believe the II exchange confirmation (not the PDF Confirmation Certificate) has the name of the person who deposited the week. In the case of bulk bank it indicates such, in the case of a person depositing it, it shows their name. This is the e-mail receipt mostly in all text format.



Wow I never noticed this before but sure enough it is there.  Too bad it does not show us this for getaways.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 22, 2010)

gomike said:


> Wow I never noticed this before but sure enough it is there.  Too bad it does not show us this for getaways.



Correct, this doesn't work on getaways. I have always found though that I am able to search the reservation the next day. There is likely an overnight process between II and Marriott to update the name Marriott reservation system.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 22, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> It can't be added on-line, and it stinks. It is getting to even be a battle getting it added over the phone, even by calling Marriott Rewards. Phone reps at Marriott Rewards are indicating that they can't add it and want to transfer you to owner services. Of course Owner Services can't add it and refer you back to Marriott Rewards.


 
I've recently experienced the same thing ... reluctance at MR as well as Owner Services to add it to an II exchange ... and they say it's because it's an II booking not Marriott and you don't own the week.  However, if you make sure your MR number is on your file when you check in you should get your points OK and the credit for the 7 nights stay.  One snippy lady at MR told me you can't get credit for a 7 night stay if it isn't in your owner week, but that hasn't been true for my stays over the last year or so -- hopefully not a change in the works.

Brian


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 22, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> I've recently experienced the same thing ... reluctance at MR as well as Owner Services to add it to an II exchange ... and they say it's because it's an II booking not Marriott and you don't own the week.  However, if you make sure your MR number is on your file when you check in you should get your points OK and the credit for the 7 nights stay.  One snippy lady at MR told me you can't get credit for a 7 night stay if it isn't in your owner week, but that hasn't been true for my stays over the last year or so -- hopefully not a change in the works.
> 
> Brian



They have actually told me to add it at checkin. Probably to get me off the phone. But if it can be added at checkin to get the credits/points, why can't it be added before?


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 22, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> If it isn't bulk bank you could also enter the last name of the person who deposited. I don't have one of the e-mails any longer, but I believe the II exchange confirmation (not the PDF Confirmation Certificate) has the name of the person who deposited the week. In the case of bulk bank it indicates such, in the case of a person depositing it, it shows their name. This is the e-mail receipt mostly in all text format.



I thought several years ago II discontinued putting the owners last name on the confirmation because of privacy concerns. I used to see the owners name just under the Marriott reservaton number, but I haven't seen that for awhile.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 22, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> They have actually told me to add it at checkin. Probably to get me off the phone. But if it can be added at checkin to get the credits/points, why can't it be added before?



Some have wondered if it's a kind of quality control thing cooked up by II and MVCI to try to catch folks who are renting II exchanges.     Could be ... do other systems that trade with II have something like the MR program, where the same kind of thing is happening?


----------



## gomike (Jan 23, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Correct, this doesn't work on getaways. I have always found though that I am able to search the reservation the next day. There is likely an overnight process between II and Marriott to update the name Marriott reservation system.



Yep, I have always waited overnight to see what kind of view I got, it can be a long night lol  

Thanks to you I can check my exchanges early now.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 23, 2010)

m61376 said:


> bobbornstein- that's what I did and they entered it and it immediately showed up in my account.
> 
> Sue- I know. It was actually for only one guest, so the 2BR is kinda funny, and only for 4 days use at that. But with the $$ at the hotel it was a much better deal than paying ~$1600, even using the MOD discount rate. I almost felt guilty taking a 2BR, but of course since that was the only unit that fit the date, I wasn't so magnanimous to let it go.



But one guest, four days ... think how indulgent that could be!  S/he could sleep on wonderful clean sheets in a different bed every night.  :hysterical:


----------



## m61376 (Jan 23, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> I thought several years ago II discontinued putting the owners last name on the confirmation because of privacy concerns. I used to see the owners name just under the Marriott reservaton number, but I haven't seen that for awhile.



It wasn't on mine at least. In today's day and age, I would be surprised if they continued to do so.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 23, 2010)

The name doesn't appear on the confirmation certificate (PDF Document), it is the exchange confirmation receipt that I saw it on as early as last year.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 23, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> It can't be added on-line, and it stinks. It is getting to even be a battle getting it added over the phone, even by calling Marriott Rewards. Phone reps at Marriott Rewards are indicating that they can't add it and want to transfer you to owner services. Of course Owner Services can't add it and refer you back to Marriott Rewards.



OK, I'll throw a wrench into to this discussion. A few months ago I traded my DSV studio for a 2BR at Grand Chateau for the first week in February. A couple of days later I was able to not only find the reservation but also add my rewards number to the reservation online. I logged out and logged back in, and there it was in my list of upcoming reservations.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 23, 2010)

As we seek 'gold' or 'plat' elite status these days, I'm confident that we'll still get MR credit for the 'stays' using exchanged weeks once we check in using the MR number.  But what bugs me more is the fact exchanged weeks don't always appear on your 'reservations' list on the MR site .. some do some don't.  

If they stop putting on the II bookings on this list you have to keep two lists yourself making it more difficult to keep track of what you're using.  

An example for me is that I book my BeachPlace 2 weeks locked off so I can get 4 weeks straight with the lockoff for the first and fourth weeks ... then I get II to find me a 1 BR for those specific weeks, and they usually come through for me every year.  

They did for this year again, but these two bookings don't appear on my reservations list even though I've tried several times to get them 'linked' to my MR number.  So, on the list, it looks like I've only got 4 bookings for the 4 weeks I own, but I actually have 6 with the 2 extra II exchanges -- and those 2 don't show.

So I told the MR gal and one at Owner Services that one of my Manor Club reservations for July 4th week is from II and it's on the list-- they both said that was an error and the computer would probably cancel it.  Probably shouldn't have opened my big mouth, but it does show an inconsistency -- maybe you just have to keep calling to get the right person to do it.

Brian


----------



## m61376 (Jan 23, 2010)

Brian- and when I called, it immediately appeared on my reservation list...not that Marriott is trying to make it confusing for anyone


----------



## Dean (Jan 23, 2010)

All of my exchanges have been linked to my MR account.  Not that I got points for the exchange but did for any charges.  Actually if I signed in to my rewards account, the week would show up there without having to look with the reservation number.  I don't believe they put the name of the depositor anymore like they used to and I can see why.


----------

